# Let's See Those B's



## Jill (Aug 27, 2007)

It's been awhile and I figured it would be a good time to show of our B minis! I don't have a lot of B's but do really admire their beauty and versatility. These are my two B's.

*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*

37" golden palomino gelding son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too







*[SIZE=12pt]Little Wee Klassic Showgirl[/SIZE]*

37.5" bay leopard mare, five generations of leopards behind her






[SIZE=18pt]*Let's see your B's!!!*[/SIZE]




:



:



:


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are my B's. I dont have a pic of this girl on the website but here is a baby pic. She is still an A but she will finish out about 35-36". I was going to sell her, but guess I have to wait until next year now as I have no nice pics of her to use.






HEre are the two senior girls that are B's. The appy is 37.5", the pinto is 34.5"











Here are my aunts B's. The black is 36" and the dam to my first filly. The liver chestnut is 37.25" and is the daughter of the black mare


----------



## Jessica_06 (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright I'll play!

Here's our B stallion Flying A's Chianti's Celebration 36.5''






Here's a yearling ASPC/AMHR colt D&S Jack of Hearts he'll definatley have a show career in the future






Broadways colors Luck Be a Lady 37''






Snowballs Splash N Dots 35''

http://pleasantviewminiatures.com/db2/0013...ges/post630.jpg

I have more Juniors as well I agree Jill B's are alot of fun I love driving them it's more power,it's like upgrading to a Hemi! LOL

~Jessica


----------



## Leeana (Aug 27, 2007)

I will share two of mine ..

LTD's White Chief - Son of LTDs Magic Man, he is 35.5''.











Royal Salsa - ASPC he measured 38'' ...amhr he measures 36.75'' as a miniature.











I think this yearling will mature to 34.5''-35'' in that area, currently 33'' as a yearling. Im sure he will be in the over division.

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko-


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 27, 2007)

*Hears my 35" B One Ritz-C-Kid :bgrin . Of course im sure you all have heard enough of him  ,*











Great thread btw :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## Charlene (Aug 27, 2007)

well, i don't have any fancy pictures of fancy horses and i sure LOVE looking at your show horses but here are my little guys getting acquainted the day we brought red home.


----------



## vvf (Aug 27, 2007)

We only have 2.

First is JCM's Rodeo's Cowboy. 2 year old stud. He is 36"






and

Valley View Hawks Hypnotic, 2 year old filly. she is 35"


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's ours:

Tango 36"






Lacey 36" (only pic I have on this computer, HEAVY in foal; foaled 2 days after pic! lol)






Star 36"






Trixie, expect her to mature out at 36-37"






Electra, expect her to mature at 36"






Axel, expect him to mature between 34-36"






and last but not least

Vader, expect him to mature around 33-34" (give or take, cannon bone measures out the same as sire who stands 33 3/4")


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is my Duke estimate of 37"






A very fluffy Shyan 35.50"






Here he is the begining of summer when I clipped him. Standing next to my 31" mare. You can see the large height difference. :bgrin


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello,

we have a few B minis,

AMHR yearling Little America's Wednesday Bay






our 2007 filly






Brook is 35 inches






Paint By Numbers Moose with 2007 filly 36.50 inces tall






Golden Meadows Panda with her 2007 filly Panda is only 32 inches, but is AMHR register only.






Hunt House Farms Ruby Tuesday 35 inches


----------



## River1018 (Aug 27, 2007)

This is our good ole gelding "Supreme" he has the easy life now of doing parades and such.


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 27, 2007)

35.5" Chili Pepper:






36" Casi:






37" Sage:






and barely under 38" Cruiser:






Jessi


----------



## CJMM6 (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are a few of our B mares.

Moss Grove--CJMM Painted Dancer, 36in






CJMM Painted Princess Miriah, 34.5 in






Moss Grove Silken Maiden, 35 in






CJMM Supreme Cherish My Colors, 07 filly we are keeping, she will go about 35in






CJMM Painted Have A Lil Faith, 35in


----------



## Shari (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's Theia.....35.5






And the usual photos I get of her....stinker is hard to get good photos of.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 28, 2007)

I currently only have two "B" sized minis.

First is Irish Hills Toys In the Attic - yearling who measures 34 3/4". I'm hoping he'll grow some more but am starting to doubt it as he has been 34" since January.






And here is Snowberry Farms My Sharona - yearling who measures 34 1/2" and I'm for sure hoping she'll grow another 1 1/2 inches! lol She is ASPC/AMHR


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's my one and only big boy, Charlie (Rock Rivers Carolus Magnus). He's a yearling and measured 33.5" two weeks ago. I expect him to top out around 35". He was 19" at birth!!


----------



## Chazzy (Aug 28, 2007)

I have many B sized horses but I will only share some of my favorites.

Cross Country's Mr. Natural











Mini h Smokin' Most Wanted






Little Kings Boston Ballet






h Star Spangled Smokies Girl


----------



## nootka (Aug 29, 2007)

Hahahahaa, can Pyro play? He's technically a "B" right now since he measured out of his height division at the last show being 30.75" tall at nearly 7 months....oops.

Great horses, everyone....if I had more room, I would likely have a few just for show horses. The market here is not good for Over division AMHR horses, not unless they are in the top 1% of show quality.

Liz


----------



## Margaret (Aug 30, 2007)

I have an AMHR/ICHR mare that is right at 37". She has action to burn, and has been trained tio ride.

She is considered to be a Gold Cream Champagne, and does carry a cream gene.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's our "B" AMHR/ASPC Arenosa stallion, Bristol El Dorado......right off pasture.......






And his daughter.........


----------



## Shari (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh... they are both very pretty MA!!

Pyro was such a handsome boy at the fair!!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Aug 31, 2007)

This is my only "B" sized Mini right now. Norma Jean Baker ("Sassy") is about 36" and currently our only Mini showing in the Over division. As you can see by her weight in the photo's she hasn't been worked alot in the past 2 years, so she is on a diet and exercise plan to get back in shape




: I LOVE the B size Mini's



: ~Jen~


----------



## Fancy (Aug 31, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*Here is my B size mini, Owsley Fork Sundancer (Belle). Belle is 37.5" and I love every inch of her!



: *[/SIZE]

Makayla

Owsley Fork Sundancer


----------



## HJF (Aug 31, 2007)

35" buckskin dun stallion-






TP's Diamond Henry 36.25" stallion we are selling...











Have another 35" 2 year old gelding, but I still don't have any good pictures of him...


----------



## rockin r (Aug 31, 2007)

Here is mine... :aktion033:

Dreamer 37"






Dreamer






Sugar 37"






Sugar






Miranda 36.75"






Miranda


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 31, 2007)

My baby boy, Teddy. Yet again. At 2 he measures in at 35" exactly. I love him to bits...:


----------



## Ferin (Sep 1, 2007)

I love the B's!



: I have 4 minis and 3 of them are B's.

Century Farms Xtreme Dezyn






Mountain Shadows Kindred Spirit






Sonaras Little Exotica


----------

